# Aquarium Stand



## urdarntootin3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello! I recently bought an aquarium 60L×18W×24H. That's close to 900 pounds of water, not including tank, 2" soil, 2" gravel/sand combos, fish and live plants. For some reason I cannot bring myself to trust the ones at the store and I am not looking to spend a lot on a stand.

What are your thoughts on using this? Holds 1400/1500 pounds. I see no reason it shouldn't work. 

Two-Shelf Wide Span Storage Rack - Particle Board, 60 x 18 x 36"

https://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline....Span-Storage-Rack-Particle-Board-60-x-18-x-36

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mrhusker (Jul 16, 2013)

Watch out for particle board because and water can cause it to weaken and crumble. I would use real wood


----------



## mightymax (May 31, 2018)

I’ve actually used a few of the uline equipment for my fishroom, and it’s awesome! That said, I am using the heavy duty steel rack and table for the many different tanks I have ranging from 75g-2.5g and it’s done great👍 




urdarntootin3 said:


> Hello! I recently bought an aquarium 60L×18W×24H. That's close to 900 pounds of water, not including tank, 2" soil, 2" gravel/sand combos, fish and live plants. For some reason I cannot bring myself to trust the ones at the store and I am not looking to spend a lot on a stand.
> 
> What are your thoughts on using this? Holds 1400/1500 pounds. I see no reason it shouldn't work.
> 
> ...


----------

